# ssh connection error: ssh_dispatch_run_fatal: Connection from 192.168.0.2 port 63081: Not permitted in capability mode [preauth]



## hamedsbt (Oct 12, 2022)

I'm using FreeBSD 11.4 with openssh-portable-9 and I can't connect to ssh server, error log:

```
debug2: fd 4 setting O_NONBLOCK
debug3: sock_set_v6only: set socket 4 IPV6_V6ONLY
debug1: Bind to port 2233 on ::.
Server listening on :: port 2233.
debug2: fd 5 setting O_NONBLOCK
debug1: Bind to port 2233 on 0.0.0.0.
Server listening on 0.0.0.0 port 2233.
debug1: fd 6 clearing O_NONBLOCK
debug1: Forked child 17427.
debug3: send_rexec_state: entering fd = 9 config len 3451
debug3: ssh_msg_send: type 0
debug3: send_rexec_state: done
debug1: rexec start in 6 out 6 newsock 6 pipe 8 sock 9
debug1: inetd sockets after dupping: 4, 4
Connection from 192.168.0.2 port 63081 on 192.168.0.122 port 2233
debug1: Local version string SSH-2.0-OpenSSH_9.0
debug1: Remote protocol version 2.0, remote software version PuTTY_Release_0.77
debug1: compat_banner: no match: PuTTY_Release_0.77
debug2: fd 4 setting O_NONBLOCK
debug3: ssh_sandbox_init: preparing capsicum sandbox
debug2: Network child is on pid 17428
debug3: preauth child monitor started
debug3: privsep user:group 22:22 [preauth]
debug1: permanently_set_uid: 22/22 [preauth]
debug1: list_hostkey_types: rsa-sha2-512,rsa-sha2-256,ssh-rsa,ecdsa-sha2-nistp256,ssh-ed25519 [preauth]
debug3: send packet: type 20 [preauth]
debug1: SSH2_MSG_KEXINIT sent [preauth]
ssh_dispatch_run_fatal: Connection from 192.168.0.2 port 63081: Not permitted in capability mode [preauth]
debug1: do_cleanup [preauth]
debug1: monitor_read_log: child log fd closed
debug3: mm_request_receive: entering
debug1: do_cleanup
debug1: Killing privsep child 17428
```

Thank you in advance.


----------



## SirDice (Oct 12, 2022)

hamedsbt said:


> I'm using freebsd 11.4


FreeBSD 11.4 has been end-of-life since September 2021 and is not supported anymore. Upgrade to a _supported_ version.

Topics about unsupported FreeBSD versions








						Unsupported FreeBSD Releases
					

FreeBSD is an operating system used to power modern servers, desktops, and embedded platforms.




					www.freebsd.org


----------



## Phishfry (Oct 13, 2022)

This looks similar.





						263753 – security/openssh-portable 8.9.p1_3,1 ssh_dispatch_run_fatal: Connection Not permitted in capability mode [preauth]
					






					bugs.freebsd.org


----------



## jamie (Oct 15, 2022)

hamedsbt said:


> I'm using FreeBSD 11.4 with openssh-portable-9 and I can't connect to ssh server, error log:


Yeah, changes in openssh 8.9 are not compatible with FreeBSD 11.
If you can't upgrade the OS just yet, you need to use openssh-portable 8.8


----------

